# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > مقالات مرتبط با Microsoft .Net Framework > سوال: نصب همزمان vs2010وvs 2013و sql2010

## mohammad986

با سلام خدمت مهندسان ارجمند
من می خواهم ویژوال استیدیو 2013و2010 را اس کیو ال 2012 را همزمان روی سیستمم داشته باشم اول ویژوال 2010را نصب کردم بعد اس کیو ال 2012  اما اسکیو ال کامل نصب نشد 
ویندوز را عوض کردم (WIN8) این بار اس کیو ال را نصب کردم بعد ویژوال را این بار این بار ویژوال اجرا نشد 
لطفا راهنمای کنید

----------

